
Alacritty Terminal Version 0.3.0 Release - heinrich5991
https://blog.christianduerr.com/alacritty_030_announcement
======
Twirrim
Still no tabs, and it's clear they have no intention of adding any.

I think they're somewhat naive in the claim that such are "best left to a
window manager or terminal multiplexer", but I guess I'm never likely to win
that argument with them. There's a reason why many terminal applications have
ended up picking up tabs, and in no small part that's because Windows Managers
almost always take a lot of work, or flat out don't even support it. I like
and use tmux extensively, but it's never likely to replace tabs for me.

~~~
haolez
I use terminals frequently with tmux and friends and I don’t I’ve ever used
tabs from my terminal emulator.

------
anarcat
this is awesome. i really like the text reflow and clickable links support!
good job!

i see latency is still on the roadmap, when i test it in my roadmap, it didn't
behave so badly but there was still room for improvement when compared to
older terminals like xterm derivatives. there wasn't a release back in may
2018 when i made my review, and it seems you made three (!) since then so
congrats on that. any word on how latency improved or worsened since then?

update: it looks like results are fairly similar to last time:

[https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty/issues/673#issuecomment-4...](https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty/issues/673#issuecomment-481082227)

and don't listen to people complaining about tabs: that's best left to window
managers or muxers. lean and mean is the way to go. ;)

------
PaulHoule
The amazing thing about this is that the Windows installer is just 4 MB, 1/10
the size of an Electron app that does nothing.

~~~
Thaxll
uTorrent was 300kb and arguably much more complex than a term emulator, what's
your point?

~~~
Sammi
Here's why I downvoted you:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

"Be civil. Don't say things you wouldn't say face-to-face. Don't be snarky.
Comments should get more civil and substantive, not less, as a topic gets more
divisive.

...

Please respond to the strongest plausible interpretation of what someone says,
not a weaker one that's easier to criticize. Assume good faith.

...

Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something."

------
st3fan
Is there a trick to make the alt key behave like esc+key? Without this, emacs
is pretty unusable in Alacritty.

I did find a few filed issues and they all seem to suggest to add a huge
number of key mappings for every possible combination with alt. Which seems
... odd.

------
airstrike
Which versions of Windows does this support?

------
piahoo
is copying and pasting working ?

